

Antares launch scrubbed due to loose umbilical - washedup
https://twitter.com/OrbitalSciences/status/324626934090842112

======
washedup
One of the umbilicals on the second stage prematurely separated.

Definitely a bummer. Way to play it safe.

------
lutusp
> Antares launch fails

"Fails" isn't very accurate -- the launch never took place, the system
detected and anomaly and prevented the launch. A launch scrub isn't a failure,
it's a postponement.

Also, the linked tweet doesn't call it a failure -- that's the submitter's
choice of word.

~~~
washedup
True, not a failure, thanks for the correction.

The tweet came from Orbital Sciences, the developers of the Antares rocket. I
figured this would be enough.

